# What Type of Calls do you use ?



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

*What Kind of Calls do you use ?*​
*What Type of calls do you use ?*

Hand Calls313.04%Electronic Calls00.00%Both2086.96%


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

This type of Poll has already been done back in 2010. But I am curious as to what the recent members use to call.

I start out with a hand call and then go to an electronic after about 5 min.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> This type of Poll has already been done back in 2010. But I am curious as to what the recent members use to call.
> 
> I start out with a hand call and then go to an electronic after about 5 min.


Pretty much the same for me. After I start the ecall, I will still throw in some vocals or distress with the hand calls.

:hunter:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I mainly use my own hand calls, and when I do use the ecaller I usually use the hand call on and off while it's playing.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Mostly hand calls. I do use the e-caller at times for sounds that I can't produce with hand calls or if I just get tired of blowing on a hand call.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I use the ecall to start with and then throw in some hand calls. Probably scares them off when I use the hand call though.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I usually stick to hand calls. But I have a foxpro that I use from time to time. Don't mix them together too often, but sometimes it "feels right".

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Someone that has posted didnt click on the vote button, LOL

There is 6 posts and only 4 votes, come on guys it doesnt shock you when you click on it !!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

zzzzzzaaaapp!! I got shocked! That would have been me PW, I put my vote in now.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmmm 6-4=2 ?


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

No voting through tapa, I use both.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Both here. No reason not to at least have a hand call in my pocket. Shit happens and ecalls fail.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

i use both------If I'm going to be using distress sounds---I'll start off with my e-call using Dying crow and when I have the birds overhead--i'll start with my hand call- I like bite reeds may use my howler for a few barks and yips or any open reed---------------than there are times I start with my bite reed and than if need be us the e-call---Each stand is different-------go to calls Bite reed---close reed and open reed-------E-caller--------------sb


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

I use them all. I even clacked two rocks together one time to stop a coyote. My voice was gone at the time and I couldn't bark. It worked rather well as he was DRT.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> i use both------If I'm going to be using distress sounds---I'll start off with my e-call using Dying crow and when I have the birds overhead--i'll start with my hand call- I like bite reeds may use my howler for a few barks and yips or any open reed---------------than there are times I start with my bite reed and than if need be use the E-call---Each stand is different-------go to calls Bite reed---close reed and open reed-------E-caller--------------sb


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am still learning to use the ecall. I like it. It lets me hunt some places I could not hunt before.. I still prefer a hand/mouth calling. Not for a auccess driven reason, I just prefer running the "manual" calls. The situation( partner, terrain, time of year, weather....) dictates my calling instrument most. I can't say I use anything everytime or never.

I can tell you this for sure. If I have the opportunity to leave the e call in the car. I leave it. I still hate carrying the damn thing. I hate carrying things period. I have passed on critters more than a few times because I was so far from the truck. Which leads me to the question why I was so far from the ride. I can't explain why I do things... It's happened more than once so it will probably happen again.


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

My wife always helps to clarify those moments for me, I'll bet if you ask yours she'll help you out !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol.... I bet she would too.


----------



## Nickb (Nov 3, 2013)

I only use hand calls. I don't have an e caller yet, I'm pretty new to predator hunting/calling.

And I'm posting from tapatalk so no vote for me.


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

I am the odd duck hear. i always use my e-caller, but i do throw in a few hand call sounds every now and then.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Johnny I don't think you are actually the minority. I am pretty sure most people, by a large percentage, use the e call much more or exclusively.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I use the ecaller quite a bit but I really use it mostly for soft sounds to get their attention when they get closer. IE rodent squeaks.

Sent from my somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, I guess there is no real clear outcome from the votes, lol My intention was to see if most people relied on one type or another. I consider myself a hand caller, not because I only use hand calls but because I "always" use hand calls, in other words there are times I only use hand calls and then there are times I add the e-caller, but I never only use an e-caller.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ed, that seems to be the style I am adopting these days.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I use my ecall for the howls and barks because I haven't been able to get the open reed call to make the right sounds yet. Still need lots of practice on that. Use the closed reed for other noises, distress sounds, squeaks, and what ever comes out when I blow on them.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I change it up a lot, so I can't really nail down or commit to one way of calling. If electronic is working then I'll use it on every set. If I can't seem to get anything to come up, then I stop the electronic and go to mouth calls, mostly open reed. If thats not working then I run the electronic on low volume and use a mouth call on loud, or visa-versa. I seldom use a closed reed call, only for close work or soft sounds. I start the day with one scenario, and change on every set until I hit on the right one, then stick with that. Most seasons you can call in most of your dogs with one scenario, but at some point it will stop working, then you start the process again. Ect, ect, ect.......


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I'm a bit surprised that there isn't one vote for electronic only. As easy as it is for a hunter to just walk out and put the unit down, not to mention, download so many sounds, I am taken back that no one is doing just that. I would have thought that most newb's would be hunting this way.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree JT, I think most new guys do just use e-callers, they just arent on here, lol or once they are they quickly learn they also should have hand calls.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a Fox Pro Firestorm which I rely on for most of my calling. I also use hand-calls (my mouth for that matter) for Red Fox. Probably my favorite hand call is a little Primos or Quaker Boy squeaker...it's just a pain to put in your pocket. I carry it in a hard sunglass case along with a "Tweety" open reed call.

Just a sidenote: I don't live in Yote country, so I feel much better with an e-caller getting the sound away from me and having vocalizations that are real sounds. My hats off to all you yote howlers with hand calls. If I could sit on my deck and hear their howls...yes I would learn to mimic them. That's the way I learned to call ducks, geese, deer, etc.

For Fox: Any call hand or otherwise usually works, but I still like the e-caller to get their focus off me. I really like shutting that thing off when they are 50 yards and closing...shot many with that curious look on their face, standing still at 40 or under yards.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

NattyB, you don't have to live in "yote" country to mimic their sounds. I actually seldom use "yote" sounds when calling. If I could set on the porch and hear those buggers, I'd be after them. Sadly, there are but few left near the house. I just can't take being a predator hunter and having them near by. That just doesn't set well with my thinking. Needless to say, it sounds like you have it down. Carry a few hand calls, just in case and use the electronic to get the sound away from yourself and the forty yard shots are the most fun. Bragging rights to you!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like he volume control you get from an ecall. I find that way helpful for fox hunting.


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

JTKillough said:


> I'm a bit surprised that there isn't one vote for electronic only. As easy as it is for a hunter to just walk out and put the unit down, not to mention, download so many sounds, I am taken back that no one is doing just that. I would have thought that most newb's would be hunting this way.


I was a good rifle shot as a kid. Then I was a shotgun hunter for 38 years before I got back into riflery and later predator hunting. Being new to the sport there were purchases more important than buying an e-caller. But $30 for a Primos DVD, a couple open reeds, two diaphragm calls, and a bunch of free mp3 sound bites got me started. Later I made an e-caller from parts in the garage. I still haven't gone out to purchase a brand name e-caller. I'm still on a budget and there are other priorities. I wonder if it is that way for other noobs, which is why we're not seeing votes for e-caller only.

I voted "both".


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

When we hunt at night we use only an e call. Plus side is we use my shock wave which has foxfusion ( 2 sounds at the same time ).

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Am I the only one who voted handcalls? After 7 empty stands with the e-caller, I gave up on it. Plus I don't have the cash for a good e-caller...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, but the rest of us use hand and electronic, no one voted just e-caller !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*YOUR MISSING OUT IF YOU DON'T USE BOTH AT A SET----- :hunter4: MY 2 CENTS------SB*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1

But you have to use what you have !I've heard a few of the cheap ecallers and they sound horrible. I've never used one so for all I know they may work just fine.......but I doubt it...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*YUP!!!! SOME ARE JUNK---BUT when I STARTED OUT using both hand and e-call I used a js PREDATOR ONE-WITH SMALL REMOTE----THEIR AROUND 34 BUCKS---SMALL E-CALL---Had real good luck with it by using babybird and rodent sounds---I'd play it at half vol steady about 20yds from me up wind---I always started with my hand calls first than after a few series if nothing showed I'd turn on the e-call and really get on my hand call hard[distress] on and off while babybird was crying----Boy oh Boy---worked many times--{{{{{{ when I seen the yote coming I'd quit the hand call--They went right for the babybird-----There was a time I wouldn't even tell my Brother this sequence :help: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL--------Sometimes the sound we don't like the coyotes love---I have many FP's now with lots of sounds---sometimes I think I should go back to my old ways :lol: sb*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Skip, I used the same little e-call and also had good luck with it by using hand calls first and then using the e-call after a few series. In my opinion you don't need a lot of volume from an e-caller if you are starting with hand calls.


----------

